# Back rack with light bar



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Homemade back rack with Whelen strobe bar. was on OBS Ford. Lightbar has 8 strobes. alley. front take downs and 2 rear flashers. older bar. work fine when removed last summer. but not sure if all still worksworks, also has rear work light. LI,NY $250


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Sorry guys some how put it in the wrong area.


----------

